# Rm1 cable needed



## tidley2002 (Jan 29, 2010)

HAS ANYONE ANY IDEA WHERE I CAN GET A (AWM E156437 STYLE 20276 VW-1 80 DEGREES c 30V GOLDEN BRIDGE) CABLE.I HAVE TRIED RM THEMSELVES BUT NOT GOT.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The information you are providing isn't enough to tell us what you are looking for. E156437 is a UL registration number for GOLDEN BRIDGE ELECTECH INC, a Taiwan manufacturer. And style 20276 tells us it is PVC jacketed wire.

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073744548&sequence=1
http://data.ul.com/link/stylepage.aspx?style=20276

What is this cable used for?


----------



## tidley2002 (Jan 29, 2010)

It says on the cable AWM E156437 STYLE 20276 VW-1 80c 30V GOLDEN BRIDGE it is a cable from a RM1 which connects to the AD/Audio Amp PCB Part No. 1PU-374(which is fitted below the speakers in the casework).then connects to the lcd screen


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I looked around the RM website and concluded they don't manufacture their products, they are a reseller of others products; and they assign their own catalog numbers which appear to be 3 characters dash 3 numbers. If you can find other part number markings on either the AD/Audio Amp or RM1 unit, we might be able to find more information that would lead to finding a cable.


----------

